# Specialized Roubaix bottom bracket cable guide question



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi guys....

I picked-up a used Roubaix Comp framset from a local BS and was wondering about the cable guide...........which their isn't one! I tried using an old one from my Bianchi (standard plastic 2-cable guide) and it is too small. Does Specialized use a specially made guide for this frame? I also notice that the front derailleur routing maybe threads through holes in the bottom bracket...is that correct? I'd appreciate some feedback on this....and a good picture of the set-up if possible (what a pain I am). I checked the Specialized site and the FAQ was useless and their is no place that lists this part.

Thanks guys!


----------



## canamdad (Jun 19, 2005)

Bloatedpig said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> I picked-up a used Roubaix Comp framset from a local BS and was wondering about the cable guide...........which their isn't one! I tried using an old one from my Bianchi (standard plastic 2-cable guide) and it is too small. Does Specialized use a specially made guide for this frame? I also notice that the front derailleur routing maybe threads through holes in the bottom bracket...is that correct? I'd appreciate some feedback on this....and a good picture of the set-up if possible (what a pain I am). I checked the Specialized site and the FAQ was useless and their is no place that lists this part.
> 
> Thanks guys!


I have a 2005 Roubaix Comp frame and it has a plastic BB cable guide that uses one screw to attach to the underside of the BB. On the cable routing- yes, the front derailleur cable does go up through the hole in the frame as you suspected. My Roubaix cable guide on the front derailleur side appears to curl a little bit right at the hole so that the cable is delivered into the hole without touching the BB. If you live close enough to a Specialized dealer, it might help to go over and take a look at the setup on a new bike and, at the same time, see if they have any guides in stock (Specialized or otherwise) that would work. Good luck!


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Bloatedpig said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> I picked-up a used Roubaix Comp framset from a local BS and was wondering about the cable guide...........which their isn't one! I tried using an old one from my Bianchi (standard plastic 2-cable guide) and it is too small. Does Specialized use a specially made guide for this frame? I also notice that the front derailleur routing maybe threads through holes in the bottom bracket...is that correct? I'd appreciate some feedback on this....and a good picture of the set-up if possible (what a pain I am). I checked the Specialized site and the FAQ was useless and their is no place that lists this part.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Some people remove the cable guide screw since there is no way for water to drain out of the frame on the Roubaix (a MAJOR design flaw, IMHO). The screwless cable guide is then held in by cable pressure.


----------



## canamdad (Jun 19, 2005)

wipeout said:


> Some people remove the cable guide screw since there is no way for water to drain out of the frame on the Roubaix (a MAJOR design flaw, IMHO). The screwless cable guide is then held in by cable pressure.


I think that maybe someone at Specialized heard you- my frame does have a drain hole in it!


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll second dad. 2006 Roubaix Expert: plastic guide, one screw, front derailleur cable guided through hole in BB shell, and a leetle rain drain hole right next to it.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

canamdad said:


> I think that maybe someone at Specialized heard you- my frame does have a drain hole in it!


Wow, that rocks! Is yours a 2006 Roubaix?


----------



## canamdad (Jun 19, 2005)

wipeout said:


> Wow, that rocks! Is yours a 2006 Roubaix?


It was advertised on ebay as a 2005 and I bought it in early July so I guess that's likely what it is.


----------

